# filtration for 250 gallon tank



## Inflade

I need 2000+ ghp of Filtration (250 gallon tank)

Here are my options:

Eheim "classic" 2260 Canister filter - 500 Gph
Filstar canister filter xp3 - 350 gph
Marineland emperor 400 - 400 gph
Aqua Clear 110 power filter - 500
Tetra whisper 60 power filter - 330 gph

And/or Building a wetdry system with a marineland - tidepool biowheel - 300-600 gph
Tidepool s.o.s. overflow - 
Bio balls- 5 gallons

I was also looking at other equipment that I may need to set up the wetdry. Let me know if these are good choices and what model I would need to work a wetdry for 250 gallon tank

Supreme mag drive utility pump
Rio hyper flow pump

Also need a strong power head

Penguin 1140 power head - 300gph

Need to upgrade heaters

Visi thern heater - 300w
Rena cal top light excel heater - 300w

For aeration

Air master aquarium air pump - model 3000

These are all the products I saw in the big als catologe. In no way am I positive in getting this equipment, any suggestions are welcome. Think high effectivness, low maintenance.
If what I have shown you isn't enough feel free to let me know what you think is right.

Thanks a lot

Eric


----------



## mikfleye

get 2 fluval fx5's


----------



## svtcontour

mikfleye said:


> get 2 fluval fx5's


I dont know much about the FX5's but I have to say it sounds like a good idea.... on a big tank two filters are a must as if one ever dies, you have another going until one is replaced or repaired.

Now I personally have an Eheim 2260 and a 2217 on my 120 gallon and love them. The Eheim will not be as friendly to use as the FX5 but its so simple in design that you gotta love it. Also I dont know if the FX5 has a replaceable pump but the Eheim uses their standard hobby pumps so its a bucket with a pump


----------



## Inflade

come on guys, need your help

Eric


----------



## ZOSICK

2 fx5's will do the trick


----------



## Leasure1

fx5's are kick ass. Almost 1000gph!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Stop f*cking around with little filters. You have a real tank get it a real filter. A big wetdry and a 2000GPH pump.

You're done.

you can spend 550-600 for two FX5's or 300 or so on a decent wet dry setup.


----------



## Guest

The Eheim PRO 3 is made for aquariums over 300 gallons. Maybe that will work.


----------



## sccavee

BlackSunshine said:


> Stop f*cking around with little filters. You have a real tank get it a real filter. A big wetdry and a 2000GPH pump.
> 
> You're done.
> 
> you can spend 550-600 for two FX5's or 300 or so on a decent wet dry setup.


I agree.


----------



## Dr Exum

sccavee said:


> Stop f*cking around with little filters. You have a real tank get it a real filter. A big wetdry and a 2000GPH pump.
> 
> You're done.
> 
> you can spend 550-600 for two FX5's or 300 or so on a decent wet dry setup.


I agree.
[/quote]

i second the motion... i used to have 10 little fitlers and now have 2 big ones and 2 HOB for surface aggitation and its running good


----------



## ethnics

i too use 2 hob filters, and a diy sump. a sump will be most cost affective and work out the best imo. only thing holdin u back on gph in a sump is pump and overflow. as long as 1 can keep u with the other, your good to go. its easy to get more gph out of an already existing sump also. new pump, new over flow. thats it. with hob's from the store. u need a whole new filter.


----------



## oscarfish

you should get a wet/dry or build one. they are the best biological filters around hands down


----------



## Inflade

bump


----------



## zippa

A couple FX5's would be nice....I currently have an FX5 and a 404 on my 194 and the water stay beautiful as long as water changes are kept up...Good Luck.


----------



## Inflade

what about this tidepool wetdry setup, with the bio wheel, anyone like the idea? or should i build my own wetdry. speaking of a wetdry. how the hell do you make one. i obviously know the setup, but i would need a wetdry rated at 2000 gph. i have no clue how to build an overflow. etc etc.

this is my 1st huge tank. going from a 30 and 20 to a 200+ is a huge change?

can anyone give me some instruction and the materials i need. how many gs of bioballs. should i use a tank or a rubbermaid storage bin. what pump should i get. where can i buy or how do i make an overflow rated at the gph i require.

come on guys i need some









any expertese or opionions would be immensly helpfull. lend a fellow hobbiest a hand!


----------



## Inflade

bumo guys, need your help


----------



## redrum781

if it is a shoal i would go wet/dry, or 3-4 canister filters
i would get a 40g or so wet/dry and one big hob filter.....imo


----------



## DC2RJUN

Has anyone even noticed the XP4s up to 265G tanks


----------

